# Convicts and mbuna



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Would anyone know if it would be safe to put a few mbunas in a 100 gallon tank with 5 convicts?


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

how many mbuna? Are you adding new africans to already established con tank or vice-versa?

Could get hairy if you have more than one pair of spawning cons.....

I personally wouldnt do it, but thats just me.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Same sex cons would be okay, but they are way more agressive when spawning (which is almost always) such that it wouldn't be too peasant for the mbuna. I've found that male-only convicts together work with just about anything.


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

I have tried this combo before, but way back in my younger days, back in the 80s. I remember the mbuna having a clear upper hand in one on one fights, they were simply too quick for the convicts to handle. Also, in mouthlocking battles the mbuna also had the upperhand with bigger, more numerous sharp teeth.

The convicts were better able to hold their own when breeding or defending a cave. The mbuna I usually kept back then were zebras, auratus, and I think kenyis.

I would try a pH of around 7.8 to 8.2 when mixing these two types of fish, temp around 80 F. Lots of rocks and caves. Maybe some less aggressive mbunas like Yellow Labs mike work better than the mbuna I had. "Less aggressive" is a relative term, they are less aggressive than many other mbuna, but they still have an aggression level that might be considered high compared to other fish.

Good luck on whatever you do.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Maybe like 3 or 4 mbuna of the same species.

They will be added to an already established tank of convicts.


----------

